
What if Yahoo and Microsoft Merged? An opinion from CIO.com - estherschindler
http://advice.cio.com/c_g_lynch/what_if_yahoo_and_microsoft_merged
======
bharath
Factors working against a merger are largely cultural. M$ is run by geeks.
Yahoo until recently was being run by an ex-Hollywood exec. However, the fact
he Jerry Yang has now returned to the helm might change things a bit.

